# PICK UP YOUR EMPTIES!



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Pick up your empties.
Come on guys, pick them up! It only takes two seconds. This past weekend (in Colorado) I picked up empty hulls laying next to open water on three different occasions. Last year in North Dakota, I had a farmer give me a ride on his tractor. As we were going along the road next to his lake, floating in the water next to shore were twenty-two empty hulls. These hulls are not very biodegradable as they once were. Please, for your sake and the sake of other hunters who may want to ask permission to hunt on the land next year, pick up your empties.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll second that post. In our group we always do a last check to make sure we have picked them all up! :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:withstupid: Pack it in, pack it out!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

No reason for leaving them behind. Our group makes sure we do whatever we can to keep the landowners happy, they have the authority to say "No" next time. When we hunt a farmers land more than once, or we did well, we always try and pick them up a gift to show our appreciation. We make sure the impression we leave will not prevent anyone from hunting there next time.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes pick them up, it goes a long way in keeping relationships open. A couple farmer friends alway tell me not to worry about them as it is not something that is a concern to them. Even though I know this we do pick up after ourselves. I was walking one of our own fields earlier this fall and went across an area we hunted geese in 5-6 years ago. Found a few empties laying on the ground with no sign of them degrading much at all!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

X4

We hit a spot last weekend that had to have 100 empties laying around. Spent more time picking up someone else's mess than I did shooting.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

SJB,

I agreee 100%, I was hunting in CO this past weekend and had to do the same thing. What part of CO are you in?


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

yes pick um up most farms have magnetic detectors in there equipment and it can make some very frustrated farmers!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If you hunt a spot all year for sure pick them up...we even picked up our wads that we could find. We always try to pick up our empties, I know alot of guys don't but it makes public hunting look junky and trashed, and even if the rancher/farmer doesn't care it's still nice to do it.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Good posts and good comments. On a sunny day, if someone left their empties behind, it could definitely flair a leery Mallard that is circling the decoys. 
Please pick up your empties for the future of the hunting sport.
Thanks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Well said, SBJ. I carry a plastic bag in my vest and pick up not only my own but all I find as well as wads.

Not a condemnation of all NR, but I share permission on a spot owned by a neighbor, with a group that comes up every year. These guys don't even try to pick up their hulls. Frankly, it torques me off no end that I have to pick up behind these guys. I've thought of just leaving their mess for the landowner to find, but for the fact he would probably simply not allow anyone at all to hunt there again. It's the same thing every year...

BTW, this is another reason I like pumps much more than autos. Pumps don't throw hulls all over hell...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

After the first early goose hunt this season I never emptied my blind from the spring season and the fall before... Must have had about a case worth of hulls in the bottom  Maybe that's what the zipper on the bottom is for...


----------



## benellinova (Aug 31, 2008)

Very good post, I think everyone needs to pick up their hulls when done. It's one thing if you miss a few but whenever we hunt we always make sure to get as many if not all of them before we leave!! There have been a couple times we get to a field or somthing and there are a bunch of empties laying around. Just makes sense to pick them up, plus it's probably the easiest part of the hunt!!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

We always pcik up all of our emptys and any other garbage we find laying around. I like to have the area look as good as when i got in there as when i left.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

We always make sure we pick ours up before we pack everything up. Nobody likes to have to pick up someone else's mess.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I went out pheasant hunting after work Tuesday night to some plots groound close to town. When I drove into the approach, I was greeted by about half a box of empty hulls, mountain dew bottles, beer cans, and candy wrappers. I really could not believe it. It made me so *** mad. And lots of the garbage had been driven over meaning other hunters chose to ignore it.

Well I needed to vent. Thanks. 

(Yes, I picked it all up.)

(And God rewarded me with a great hunt behind my 11 year old lab.)


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

We always oick up or empty shells, we got a big pale full of them! Glad to hear others do the same.


----------

